# Chapman Acceptance Rate & Minimum GPA



## Chris W (Jul 19, 2019)

According to data from our Application Tracker the reported acceptance rate and minimum GPAs for Chapman film school are the following:


Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Cinematography) Acceptance Rate






78%

Admitted
21   out of   27   Admitted



11%

Waitlisted
3   out of   27   Waitlisted



11%

*Not Admitted*
3   out of   27   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Chapman - Cinematography

*FilmSchool.org Chapman Acceptance Rate:* 84% (11 out of 13 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.0
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *March 18
*Earliest Interview Date: *March 20
*Earliest Decision Date: *March 14


Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Directing) Acceptance Rate






55%

Admitted
40   out of   73   Admitted



4%

Waitlisted
3   out of   73   Waitlisted



41%

*Not Admitted*
30   out of   73   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Chapman - Directing

*FilmSchool.org Chapman Acceptance Rate:* 52% (20 out of 38 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.05
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *January 15
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 8
*Earliest Decision Date: *February 27


Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Editing) Acceptance Rate






76%

Admitted
19   out of   25   Admitted



8%

Waitlisted
2   out of   25   Waitlisted



16%

*Not Admitted*
4   out of   25   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Chapman - Editing

*FilmSchool.org Chapman Acceptance Rate:* 73% (11 out of 15 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.75
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *March 28
*Earliest Interview Date: *March 1
*Earliest Decision Date: *March 1


Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film and TV Producing Acceptance Rate






63%

Admitted
39   out of   62   Admitted



18%

Waitlisted
11   out of   62   Waitlisted



19%

*Not Admitted*
12   out of   62   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Chapman - Producing

*FilmSchool.org Chapman Acceptance Rate:* 72% (21 out of 29 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *2.9
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *December 14
*Earliest Interview Date:* January 3
*Earliest Decision Date: *February 11


Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Screenwriting Acceptance Rate






70%

Admitted
52   out of   74   Admitted



18%

Waitlisted
13   out of   74   Waitlisted



12%

*Not Admitted*
9   out of   74   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Chapman - Screenwriting

*FilmSchool.org Chapman Acceptance Rate:* 87% (33 out of 38 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *2.4
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *Not Reported
*Earliest Interview Date: *Not Reported
*Earliest Decision Date: *March 7


Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Television Writing and Producing Acceptance Rate






46%

Admitted
18   out of   39   Admitted



23%

Waitlisted
9   out of   39   Waitlisted



31%

*Not Admitted*
12   out of   39   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Chapman - TV Writing & Producing

*FilmSchool.org Chapman Acceptance Rate:* 50% (7 out of 14 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA:* 3.4
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *January 28
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 4
*Earliest Decision Date: *February 26
For data from other film programs see this article as well as the Application Tracker:









						Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)
					

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

